# Can i join u ????



## boonbo (Dec 18, 2007)

all my name is Billie and i have a 2 year old boy called Jack. Me n hubby have bin tryin 4 #2 since jan 2007 and have bin told i have pcos.
Im findin things really hard to deal with, espicaly wen people say be greatful 4 wot u have, dont get me wrong i no they are tryin to help but iam greatful 4 jack, but i long 4 another baby 4 me, hubby n Jack as it breaks my heart wen Jack crys 4 his friends wen they go home (sob   sob).
I find myself thinkin "if ive had Jack WHY cant i have another?".
I have had a hycosy scan witch says my tubes are clear so its hormoanl (sp) and i may have had it b4 Jack.
Sorry 4 the long post  ........ Thank 4 "listenin"


----------



## moominemma (Oct 25, 2007)

Welcome Billie!!

Hope you will find this forum helpful, it's nice to be able to vent your feelings.

Sorry to hear about your trouble conceiving number 2. I have a 4 year old daughter and have been trying for 2 years with no luck. All our investigations are normal so the only question is why am I not pregnant?!! it's very frustrating, you think 'If i've done it once surely I can do it again!!'.

Wishing you every success, 
Emma x


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Billlie

Welcome, secondary infertility is rubbish isn't it?!!! It's really hard to get your head around it when you've had one naturally and without any problems.  I've got a 5 year old daughter and have been trying for number 2 for 3 years now, all tests have come back fine so we're unexplained the same as Emma.  

Anyway, everyone here understands what each others going through which is really nice; I've only been posting on here a few weeks myself, but have found it great to vent my frustrations on!!!

All the best with ttc number 2


Faithful


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi boonbo!! why dont you join us on the secondary thread the girls on there are fab... im so sorry that you have had problems conceiving no2.. 

amanda xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

hi and wlcome boonbo
having to keep this quick as battery about to go just wanted to say hello and you have come to the right place to share your feelings, 2ndry IF has its only set of unique problems and its so nice to share those feelings and emotions on the 2ndry infert daily chat, come over and have a look and do a post some of the others are fairly new and they are managing to keep up, just post if and when you want to, we are more of one big family so please come over.
hi to faithful and moonim that i know from the thread and to the lovely missby who has so sadly just posted to say her mum has died so we are all so upset for her, we live each others problems and are just here for each other -   to missby
good luck
love
susie


----------

